# Loss of power



## Ncr (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi ,
My Chevrolex Cruze 1.7TD Estate (2014) It has a loss of power and will not rev past approx 2,500 RPM.
Starts up always ok - drives smoothly but has no acceleration power can only do 40/50 MPH.
I've had 3 different diagnostic recommendations !!
Unsure what way to go now .
Has anybody had this same problem and what was the remedy?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ncr said:


> Hi ,
> My Chevrolex Cruze 1.7TD Estate (2014) It has a loss of power and will not rev past approx 2,500 RPM.
> Starts up always ok - drives smoothly but has no acceleration power can only do 40/50 MPH.
> I've had 3 different diagnostic recommendations !!
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

1.7?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

